# Spirale verbinden



## Diddle (10. November 2006)

Hallo erstmal,

da ich erst mit AI begonnen habe, und im Moment etwas auf den Schlauch stehe möchte ich mal ein Problem meinerseits stellen und hoffe auf positive Ratschläge 

Wie kann ich so eine Spirale erzeugen

Bin echt am verzweifeln. Wenn ich eine Spirale erzeuge kann ich die einzelnen Punkte warum auch immer nicht einzeln verschieben.

Gruß Diddle


----------



## herrgarnele (13. November 2006)

Moin Diddle,

leider ist die angehängte Grafik ziemlich klein für nen blinden Typen wie mich.. 
Aber was ich erkennen kann ist das eine ganz normale, mit dem Spirale-Werkzeug erstellte Spirale..!?

Dann solltest Du eigentlich auch ganz normal einzelne Ankerpunkte verschieben können:
Mit dem Direktauswahl-Werkzeug (A) einen Ankerpunkt auf dem NICHT ANGEWÄHLTEN Pfad anklicken. Schon ist genau der Ankerpunkt markiert und Du kannst ihn nach belieben verschieben, verändern,...

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Wenn Du mit dem Direktauswahl-Werkzeug über einem PFAD bist erscheint ein kleines, SCHWARZES Quadrat neben dem Mauscursor.
Bist Du über einem ANKERPUNKT, so erscheint ein WEISSES Quadrat mit schwarzer Kontur.

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Diddle (15. November 2006)

Danke ,

Du hast mir sehr geholfen.

Gruß Diddle


----------

